# Roof Replaced by Previous Owners is Leaking



## HomeOwner111 (May 4, 2021)

Hello and thank you in advance for taking time to read my post and offer any advise. We purchased our home in 2020 and included in the disclosures was the fact that the sellers experienced a roof leak and had replaced the roof in 2014. This is only on one section of the home which has a low slope. This same section is now leaking again. I have reached out to the previous owners and they sent me the attached quote which itemized the work that the roofing contractor performed in 2014. It also states there is a 10 year warranty. My question is, is the contractor that replaced the roof in 2014 obligated to repair the roof now?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Workmanship warranties offered by the installer are rarely if ever transferable.


----------



## HomeOwner111 (May 4, 2021)

roofermann said:


> Workmanship warranties offered by the installer are rarely if ever transferable.


Thank you for the reply. Would the contract need to specifically state that it’s not transferable? Maybe that is more of a legal question.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Mine say that, pretty sure it's an industry standard.


----------



## Bobeechee (Jan 3, 2019)

HomeOwner111 said:


> Hello and thank you in advance for taking time to read my post and offer any advise. We purchased our home in 2020 and included in the disclosures was the fact that the sellers experienced a roof leak and had replaced the roof in 2014. This is only on one section of the home which has a low slope. This same section is now leaking again. I have reached out to the previous owners and they sent me the attached quote which itemized the work that the roofing contractor performed in 2014. It also states there is a 10 year warranty. My question is, is the contractor that replaced the roof in 2014 obligated to repair the roof now?
> View attachment 4330


It’s not likely that the labor warranty transferred with the sale of the house unless there’s a specific clause saying so OR if there’s state/municipal law requiring it.


----------

